# JD 4520 Error 02



## jimpru (May 9, 2009)

Guys,
I have a John Deere 4520 with 170 hours and a hydrostatic transmission. I was moving some gravel yesterday and recieved the message: Error 02. System operated fine but recieved the message twice. Any ideals or do I need to take it to the shop. Hate to do that but.....

Any help is appreciated.

Jim


----------



## jimpru (May 9, 2009)

any ideals


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum jimpru! I am not so sure I can help you out. I have a 2002 4410. I have the shop manual on CD and there are many similarities between the 4000 Ten Series and Twenty Series, there are some substantial differences as well. Can you give me the actual code sequence the operation malfunction code light on the fender is presenting to you and can you describe the symptoms? 

Maybe I can compare and help you out. Can't make any promises though but I will do my best.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I looked on google and could not find a answer. Call the dealer and ask what it is and if it needs immediate service or can wait until tractor is in for other work.


----------



## jimpru (May 9, 2009)

Thanks Guys,
The owners manual says it is the signal from the forward pedal of out sync. However it seems to be working fine. The code has only appeared twice and I have operated it for about an hour since with no problems. Was hoping it may just be a loose wire or something to that effect. I will call the dealer and see what he says.

Thanks


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I have a 4310 and it had a TPS code in it when I bought it. The tractor still worked fine it just had a code flashing when using. If most of the time it works fine, then likely there is a potentiometer on the forward controls that needs adjustment and calibration. I don't have a tech manual that covers that tractor. Wish I could help more!! 

I would wait until the tractor needs something else done b-4 taking in for service.


----------

